# Bạn có biết chăm sóc da là chu trình phải đổi mới qua từng độ tuổi?



## MoonLight (15/9/18)

Ở mỗi độ tuổi, kết cấu da sẽ thay đổi theo những hướng khác nhau.
Ở mỗi giai đoạn trong đời, cấu tạo làn da sẽ thay đổi. Sự thay đổi này đòi hỏi lộ trình chăm sóc da cũng cần phải đổi khác để phù hợp với nhu cầu của da. Nếu chỉ dùng một loại sản phẩm chăm sóc da từ lúc dậy thì cho đến khi ngoài 50 tuổi, điều này sẽ không mang lại hiệu quả cao. Do đó, để duy trì nhan sắc và ngăn chặn mọi dấu hiệu lão hóa, tùy theo từng độ tuổi mà bạn nên thiết kế riêng cho mình một chế độ chăm sóc da hợp lý, với các loại mỹ phẩm cần phải có.

*SẢN PHẨM CHĂM SÓC DA PHẢI CÓ Ở MỌI ĐỘ TUỔI*

*Kem chống nắng*
Dù bạn ở độ tuổi nào, kem chống nắng chính là món đồ làm đẹp “bất ly thân”. Theo nhiều nghiên cứu, để bảo vệ làn da khỏi tia bức xạ mặt trời, bạn nên thoa kem chống nắng mỗi ngày, kể cả trong những ngày nhiều mây.



​Ngoài ra, nhiều người thường cho rằng sử dụng kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF càng cao thì khả năng ngăn ngừa ung thư da càng cao.  Tuy nhiên, theo Tổ chức Ung thư da, những người sử dụng kem chống nắng có SPF từ 50 trở lên có xu hướng sẽ ở trong nắng nhiều hơn mà không thoa lại kem. Từ đó tăng nguy cơ tiếp xúc với bức xạ tia cực tím cao hơn. Vì vậy, các chuyên gia cho rằng kem chống nắng “phổ rộng” có ít nhất chỉ số SPF 30 là an toàn và thích hợp hơn cả.

*MỸ PHẨM CẦN THIẾT DÀNH CHO TUỔI TEEN*

*Sữa rửa mặt dịu nhẹ*
Làn da ở tuổi dậy thì không gặp nhiều vấn đề về da nhưng lại thường phải đối phó với mụn. Do đó, lứa tuổi này nên tập trung làm sạch da để ngăn ngừa bã nhờn và đầu tư cho mình một loại sữa rửa mặt dịu nhẹ. Bởi làn da non trẻ nếu gặp các loại mỹ phẩm chăm sóc da có tính tẩy mạnh thì làn da sẽ mỏng manh và dễ tổn thương về sau.



​*Son dưỡng môi*
Ngoài chăm dưỡng da, đôi môi căng mọng cũng là điều mà tuổi dậy thì quan tâm. Để giữ ẩm cho đôi môi và tăng phần quyến rũ, đừng quên sử dụng son dưỡng, đặc biệt là trong các mùa cực lạnh hoặc cực nóng.

*LÀN DA TUỔI 20+ KHÔNG THỂ THIẾU*

*Sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết*
Để giảm thiểu mụn đầu đen và sở hữu làn da mịn màng, tẩy tế bào chết là bước chăm sóc da không thể bỏ qua. Nếu sở hữu làn da khỏe mạnh, bạn có thể sử dụng các sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết vật lý. Tuy nhiên, nếu muốn tẩy da chết một cách nhẹ nhàng, bạn có thể tìm đến các chất tẩy tế bào chết hóa học như chết hóa học như axit alpha hydroxy (AHAs) và axit hydroxy beta (BHAs).



​*Mặt nạ dưỡng da*
Bước sang tuổi 20, bạn có thể trải qua nhiều yếu tố làm ảnh hưởng tiêu cực đến làn da. Cụ thể như khi căng thẳng, các hormones liên quan đến stress có thể gây mụn và làm trầm trọng thêm các vấn đề của da. Do đó, để làm dịu làn da mụn, sưng đỏ… thì mặt nạ dưỡng da được xem là “must have item”. Bởi ngoài công dụng mang đến làn da mịn màng, sử dụng mặt nạ còn tăng cường độ đàn hồi của da, giúp da phục hồi tốt hơn hơn vào sáng hôm sau.

*MỸ PHẨM DƯỠNG DA TUỔI 30+*

*Serum tái tạo da*
Phụ nữ tuổi 30 thường bận rộn và không có nhiều thời gian để tuân thủ nghiêm ngặt quy trình chăm sóc da hàng ngày. Vì vậy, serum ra đời như một sản phẩm chăm sóc da cần thiết. Bởi serum là tinh chất có chứa các hoạt chất sinh học nhiều gấp 10 lần so với các sản phẩm dạng kem. Điều này sẽ mang lại tác dụng nhanh chóng và hiệu quả hơn cho chu trình chăm sóc da.



​*Dầu dưỡng da phục hồi*
Ở độ tuổi 30, làn da sẽ bắt đầu xuất hiện rõ hơn các dấu hiệu lão hóa: nếp nhăn, vết thâm sạm… Nếu muốn làm mờ những vết sẹo do mụn gây ra trước đó hay các nếp nhăn, dầu dưỡng da sẽ cung cấp những dưỡng chất cần thiết để khôi phục. Cụ thể, một loại dầu dưỡng phục hồi có chứa vitamin E và dầu argan trong công thức sẽ làm đều màu da và dưỡng trắng.

*Sản phẩm tẩy trang*
Ngoài ra, một trong những sản phẩm cần phải có ở thời kì này chính là nước tẩy trang. Nếu không làm sạch da sau một ngày dài trang điểm, làn da của bạn sẽ bị tàn phá khủng khiếp. Nước tẩy trang không chỉ đóng công dụng “rửa trôi” đi lớp trang điểm mà còn lấy sạch đi bụi bẩn và bã nhờn nằm sâu trong da.



​*SẢN PHẨM CHĂM SÓC DA TUỔI NGOÀI 40+*

*Mỹ phẩm chứa Retinol*
Theo Business Insider, các chuyên gia da liễu đều cho rằng retinol sẽ làm giảm thiểu sự xuất hiện của các nếp nhăn trên da. Với một lượng retinol vừa đủ, làn da của bạn sẽ được chăm sóc trở nên mịn màng và căng bóng hơn.

*Dầu dưỡng da cấp ẩm*
Càng lớn tuổi, làn da sẽ trở nên thiếu sức sống và khô hơn. Vì vậy, một loại dầu dưỡng da dưỡng ẩm sẽ giúp cho làn da trở nên sáng màu và ẩm mượt hơn. Trong đó, các loại dầu dưỡng cấp ẩm có thành phần vitamin C và axit béo sẽ hoàn thiện chu trình chăm sóc da.



​*Kem dưỡng ẩm*
Nếp nhăn bắt đầu xuất hiện ở tuổi 30 và tiến trình này ngày càng diễn ra với tốc độ nhanh hơn. Với việc chăm sóc sắc đẹp ở độ tuổi này, bạn cần phải bổ sung vào lộ trình làm đẹp một loại kem dưỡng da cho ban đêm. Theo đó, những vết nhăn sẽ được giảm thiểu cũng như làn da được cấp ẩm tốt hơn.

*Kem dưỡng da mắt*
Cùng với sự tấn công của lão hóa, vùng da mắt vốn mỏng manh cũng cần nhận được sự chăm sóc đúng cách. Bởi vùng da xung quanh mắt mỏng hơn những vùng da khác rất nhiều và vô cùng nhạy cảm với những ảnh hưởng từ các yếu tố bên ngoài. Vì vậy, tìm kiếm những sản phẩm dưỡng da đặc trị cho vùng mắt có thể làm cản trở sự xuất hiện của các nếp nhăn.



​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

